# Cat Is Licking Tail Raw



## Behemoth (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi,

My cat is licking the skin on his tail raw. The vet prescribed a plastic Elizabethan collar which has worked for the patch higher up his tail but there is a patch of lacerated skin skin lower down that he can reach.

How can I prevent my cat from harming himself in this way?

Thank you!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh poor kitty. It can be hard to stop a determined cat from licking. Do you know what's causing it? An allergy?


----------



## Behemoth (Dec 29, 2014)

I think he might have got into a fight and then started to lick the wounds...
I give him flea treatment so that should rule out fleas...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi David, what brand of flea treatment did you use? Unfortunately, many of the over the counter treatments have been known to cause health issues for cats, allergic reactions, and even neurological issues.

Check with your vet for a safe salve you could use on his tail.

Did the vet do a skin scraping to rule out any other skin parasites?

I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Behemoth (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi, 

Thanks for your response.



> what brand of flea treatment did you use?


Bayer Advantage. I apply this at the back of his neck (which is obviously no where near his tail). However, it does seem to cause him an unpleasant sensation (when I apply it). He always wants me to scratch him at the back of the neck.



> Did the vet do a skin scraping to rule out any other skin parasites?


No.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh that looks painful.  There are different kinds of collars, so you could try looking for a different one. The vet might not have one but they're available online. 

At least it doesn't look like the lacerations are infected. I wonder if there's an ointment that you could apply that has an icky taste that he won't want to lick?


----------



## Behemoth (Dec 29, 2014)

> I wonder if there's an ointment that you could apply that has an icky taste that he won't want to lick?


I do have a coal tar cream. But as you point out it isn't infected so I think it's best just to not touch it and and nature take it's course...


----------

